
Traffic internet: vacuum tubes that zip drivers to anywhere on earth - raphar
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2011/01/drive-around-the-world-in-two-hours-on-the-traffic-internet
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Reminds me of "FoodTubes"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1975152>

